# Novak Havoc pro 13.5 cogging



## badbutch (Nov 22, 2006)

We have 4 systems in our Blitz SCT's and one of them is cogging real bad and won't get up to speed most of the time. We have tried different lipo batteries, I added a capasitor to the rec to seeif that could be the problem and nothing. Have reset the esc 5 times, added more punch off the line. It is just driving me crazy all the other ones are working fine. Had one other one just quit sometimes during a race but reset the esc and it seems to be fine now but this one is just not working at all.. What could we be doing wrong?

Butch


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I would look closely at the sensor wires.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Because I am not part of Novak's technical support group, I suggest you email [email protected] with your question, so John can assist you . Our regular CS/Tech Support hours can be located here. Before emailing, take a moment to review the instructions (trouble-shooting guide) originally included with your Novak Item:

Novak Instruction Downloads

Trouble-shooting TeamNovak's One Touch™ Speed Controls



> *Please make your initial email as detailed as possible. Include:*
> 
> ~ warranty claim?
> ~ speed control (brand/model)
> ...


The more information you provide in your first email, the more quickly tech support can offer you assistance.


----------



## big twins (Oct 18, 2008)

I have had the same problem with the system and found that I had to return to Novak and they stated that some how there was cross of power or overage of power. I never crossed wires nor overloaded see how we were runnig 1 cell lipos. 
I dont believe that it was the frist time they have seen that problem with that system!
But Novak was very good and treated me with the upmost respect and replaced it for nothing. :thumbsup:


----------

